# Heard a song that made me feel better..



## seerelated (Mar 16, 2015)

It's called Hayling by FC Kahuna. It only has one line, but it has made me feel so much better every time I listen to it.. you all should give it a shot.


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

Figured I'd post it for people that didn't feel like searching for it and wanted to see it on the fly.

Sorry for bumping this, if you feel it's not necessary.


----------

